# What is the best 7x7?



## Cubemageddon (Mar 7, 2015)

So I've been looking into a 7x7 cube for quite a while now, and I'm torn between 3 cubes. Would anyone mind telling me which one is the best (and worth the money)?

1. The V-Cube 7 ($50)
2. MoYu AoFu 7x7 ($50)
3. ShengShou 7x7 ($20)


Thanks,
Cubemageddon


----------



## lerenard (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't own any, but based on my research the shengshou mini is the best


----------



## Randomno (Mar 7, 2015)

Where are you finding the SS for $20 but the MoYu for $50?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Mar 7, 2015)

Probably Amazon.
I would say the Shengshou Mini is the best choice, since the Non-pillowed Aofu hasn't come out yet and the full-size SS kinda stinks unless you break it in with a couple hundred solves.


----------



## Cubemageddon (Mar 8, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Where are you finding the SS for $20 but the MoYu for $50?



MoYu on Cubicle, and ShengShou on Amazon.


----------



## whitefieldcat (Mar 8, 2015)

I personally like the Shengshou as they are cheaper, smoother, and the only mass-produced cubic 7x7 as far as I know.


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 8, 2015)

Easily the mini shengshou altough i don't have either of them, it's much more cheaper and it probaly turns better and it's cubic  .


----------



## Genesis (Mar 8, 2015)

Without considering price, probably mini ss or ,maybe, Aofu....
Considering price.... shouldnt be too hard to tell


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 8, 2015)

Who can remeber the last best 7x7 thread?


----------



## Berd (Mar 8, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Who can remeber the last best 7x7 thread?


Linky? 

Also: hands down, the shengshou mini 7x7 is the best. AND it's over half the price.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 8, 2015)

I hated my aofu 7x7, it like popped easily and it exploded on me a few times, when I tightened it, it was pretty stiff, so I got a ss mini 7x7.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 8, 2015)

Money is important and 30 dollars is a huge difference. If the ShengShou mini is anywhere close to the performance of the AoFu, it is the best 7x7 considering the price.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> Linky?
> 
> Also: hands down, the shengshou mini 7x7 is the best. AND it's over half the price.



All the good posts got deleted though...
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?50250-Best-7x7


----------



## Berd (Mar 8, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> All the good posts got deleted though...
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?50250-Best-7x7


Hahaha, I saw a couple...


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> Hahaha, I saw a couple...



It was WeiLong before they were deleted.


----------



## Berd (Mar 8, 2015)

Randomno said:


> It was WeiLong before they were deleted.


No way! You're Liying!


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 8, 2015)

Randomno said:


> It was WeiLong before they were deleted.



Aolong was it?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Aolong was it?



SuLong.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 8, 2015)

Randomno said:


> SuLong.



I am Dayan of laughter over here.


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 8, 2015)

You know, I was gonna defend the Aofu and vote for it in the poll. But then I beat my 7x7 PB by more than a minute a couple minutes ago...with my Mini SS. 

I don't even know what to think anymore.


----------



## Chree (Mar 8, 2015)

Mini SS. Get it from the Cubicle with a set of Dayan springs at the same time. Live the life.


----------



## cashis (Mar 8, 2015)

If you like cubic, get Ss. If u prefer oillowed, get aofu. Never vcube.


----------

